# How Toxic are dry oil paintings?



## Durbar765 (Jul 10, 2019)

So someone I know has fallen ill lately - This person owns authentic paintings by Ernst Kirchner and other listed artists!

They sleep in a bedroom that is adjacent to a drafty(there is a door to the outside in there) room that contains many of these old (some peeling) antiques and paintings

I have been reading that a lot of old painters used cadmium, cobalt, mercury, and lead based pigments

Could the air be polluted and causing health problems?

How safe are finished paintings for homes museums public spaces etc... could this be cause for alarm? offgas?

Thanks


----------

